# Routing door edges



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

I just finished shaping the pieces for a pair of raised panel cabinet doors for my bathroom. I want to route a decorative border around the outside edge of the doors. Should I do this before I glue the door together, or do part of it before I glue it together? I'm afraid of ruining the whole thing if I glue it together and then try to route around the outside edge.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

Always do it after the doors are glued up but don't go to deep if you are going to use the pocket type hinges..you need a min.of 1/2" to 9/16" thick stock for the pocket hole..

========



bioprof said:


> I just finished shaping the pieces for a pair of raised panel cabinet doors for my bathroom. I want to route a decorative border around the outside edge of the doors. Should I do this before I glue the door together, or do part of it before I glue it together? I'm afraid of ruining the whole thing if I glue it together and then try to route around the outside edge.


----------

